# Which enlarger lens should I get!??



## Tara (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi there!   I'm lucky enough to be having an enlarger bought for me as a birthday present...problem is..I'm completely unsure about which lens I should ask for!  I think the enlarger will be meopta magnifax...and I think the lens choices are: 

14 464 Componar S 50mm f2.8  
22 332 Componar S 90mm f4.5  
5 240 Componar S 105mm f4.5  
15 389 Comparon 50mm f2.8  
14 099 Comparon 80mm f4.5  
23 162 Comparon 105mm f4.5  
20 904 Componon S 50mm f2.8  
10 262 Componon S 80mm f4.0  
23 135 Componon S 100mm f5.6  

- Belar 50mm f4.5  
- Anaret 30mm f4.5  
- Anaret 50mm f4.5  
- Anaret S 50mm f2.8  
- Anaret S 50mm f4.5  
- Anaret 80mm f4.5  
- Anaret S 80mm f4.5  
- Anaret 105mm f4.5  
- Anaret S 105mm f4.5  
- Meogon S 50mm f2.8  
- Meogon 50mm f5.6  
- Meogon 80mm f2.8  
- Meogon S 80mm f4  

I'm looking for a good all-rounder if poss....I generally will be printing 10 X 8 or larger...i think.  Can anyone help out a motivated newbie?? I really want to get it right.  

Many thanks.
Tara xxx


----------



## ericmyers17 (Jul 14, 2003)

I am new to the Forum also. so hello to you.  It depends on what film you intend to use, generally you will need a 50 mm for 35 mm negs and an 80 mm for medium format (120).  I use Nikon, or but if you have been offred a Componon that is just as good. Best of luck with your printing from Eric


----------



## Tara (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks very much.

I'll be doing a bit of 35mm and 120mm...Is there a way of getting good results without having to buy more than one lens?  I guessed that 50mm would be a safe bet but i'd rather not limit myself to much.
Thanks again.


----------



## John A (Jul 14, 2003)

The answer to your question is .... The best you can afford.

Like a previous poster, Eric I used a Nikon with good results.
It is not much good using an enlarger lens which is inferior to the lenses you use on the camera. Best of luck.


----------

